# BERLIN | Stream | 97m | 24 fl | U/C



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

*Stream* | MediaSpree | 97m | 24fl | Prep


Developer Website

Architects Website



*Project Facts*

- Developer: Signa Holding GmbH 
- Architects: ?
- Usage: Office, Retail
- Floor Space: ca. 50.000 sqm
- Height: 90m
- Main Tenant: 42.000 sqm Zalando SE
- Schedule: 2018 - 2021
- Status: Zoning Law Allows Tower



*Renderings*


















(C)Signa Holding GmbH​


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

This plot is currently blocked by the containers of the construction site of the East Side Mall.
But the construction is almost finished so the the project could start maybe at the end of this year.
There is no building permission yet but the zoning law allows the tower and the senate lauded the tower, so there should be no problems.









(c)Google Earth


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Plot to the right.









my picture


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

After the opening of the East Side Mall the plot is now free and the construction can start. Some preparatory works are going on.


















pictures by berlinbauboom on Instagram


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this tower. It will be one of the few buildings in the area that will look like some effort was put in the design. In other words: a welcome addition.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Absolutely.
It will definitely be an improvement for this area. And hopefully it will distract a bit from the dull Entertainment City and Holiday Inn in the background.

On top of that the height was announced to be 97m instead of 90.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

16.01.19


















my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

This is a new rendering that shows the tower from another angle.









LINK


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

20.02.19



dubaibobby said:


> Schöne Dynamik auf der Baustelle, wenn es in diesem Tempo weitergeht steht der Turm (er soll übrigens 97m und nicht 90m messen) bis 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

GeneratorNL said:


> I'm looking forward to this tower. It will be one of the few buildings in the area that will look like some effort was put in the design. In other words: a welcome addition.


I agree. Very well done.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

LINK


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

At least it breaks away from boxy designs.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

10.04.19









my picture


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

09.05.19



dubaibobby said:


> Hier ging es mittlerweile etwa 3m in die Tiefe. :cheers:ac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

There is a fresh rendering from a new perspective.









LINK


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

25.05.



dubaibobby said:


> Stand gestern - es geht munter weiter in die Tiefe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

20.06.19

Excavations should be finished soon. The only direction is now up.



sandtimer said:


> update heute (meins)


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

04.06.19



dubaibobby said:


> Stand heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

18.07.19



























pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

07.08.19



sandtimer said:


> Update heute


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

23.08.19



sandtimer said:


>


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Today was the ground breaking ceremony.



dubaibobby said:


> Heute wurde Richtfest gefeiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

05.10.19




































pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

22.10.19


dubaibobby said:


> Die derzeit wohl geschäftigste Baustelle Berlins. Sehr bald schon dürfte es sichtbar in die Höhe gehen kay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

The construction almost reached street level. A test facade was set up ... looks promising.


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

The core crossed the street level!

by (c)Ostkreuzblog / StefanM









by (c)Ostkreuzblog / StefanM


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

29.11.19



dubaibobby said:


> Wahnsinn wie schnell hier alles geht und wie viele Bauarbeiter auf der Baustelle sind... Kann man hier nicht einige Bauleute abziehen und auf die Baustelle von Max&Moritz zur Unterstützung bringen?
> 
> Von heute
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by StefanM / Ostkreuzblog



























pictures by StefanM / Ostkreuzblog


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

picture by sandtimer









picture by sandtimer


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

27.01.20



dubaibobby said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by (c)Stefan Metze / StefanM



























pictures by (c)Stefan Metze / StefanM


----------



## JannyJanny (Feb 11, 2020)

great information


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

07.03.20



dubaibobby said:


> In etwa zwei Monaten wird der Turm wohl die Traufhöhe durchbrechen und in den Himmel wachsen. kay:
> 
> Von heute
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Upside Berlin in the background of picture two.



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by RobertMoses


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by dubaibobby




































meine/gemeinfrei


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by dubaibobby


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by dubaibobby


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

9.8.20

Again some pictures of this tower rising exeptionally fast for Berlins standards.































































pictures by dubaibobby


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by dubaibobby


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

By Xorcist


----------

